
Practice presenting your craft on Design Critique meeting - VovaKurbatov
https://designcritiquecoach.com/
======
VovaKurbatov
Today on Product Hunt [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/design-critique-
coach](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/design-critique-coach)

I’d love to get some feedback, and I'm happy to answer questions!

